# Bon ... :(



## vampire1976 (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai maintes fois essayé d'installer un Linux sur mes mac (quicksilver G4 800 que je n'ai plus et mon iMac G5 1,8 20" actuel) et rien y fait ça marche pas.

Cela fais au moins 1 ans que j'ai pas essayé et j'aimerais savoir si il existe une distri simple qui utilise le XGL et qui puisse être graver sur DVD (j'ai que ça actuellement et non des CD)... Et qui soit compatible avec mon iMac G5 ?

J'espère que cette distrib existe...


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai maintes fois essay&#233; d'installer un Linux sur mes mac (quicksilver G4 800 que je n'ai plus et mon iMac G5 1,8 20" actuel) et rien y fait &#231;a marche pas.
> 
> Cela fais au moins 1 ans que j'ai pas essay&#233; et j'aimerais savoir si il existe une distri simple qui utilise le XGL et qui puisse &#234;tre graver sur DVD (j'ai que &#231;a actuellement et non des CD)... Et qui soit compatible avec mon iMac G5 ?
> 
> J'esp&#232;re que cette distrib existe...


Google "j'ai de la chance" : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=474594

(en cherchant : "linux xgl powerpc")


----------



## tatouille (27 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Google "j'ai de la chance" : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=474594
> 
> (en cherchant : "linux xgl powerpc")



opensuse pour xgl  c'est un peu novell non ? :rateau:
http://download.opensuse.org/

fedora core 5 ppc 
ubuntu 6.10 ppc  

tu n'es pas doué si tu n'as jamais réussi à installer un linux-ppc ...
il y a des gens comme moi qui font ça depuis près de 10 ans donc cela doit être possible ?
je crois pas que tu es vraiment essayé pour dire de telles choses


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Décembre 2006)

Bien le Live CD que j'avais essay&#233; arrivait sur un &#233;cran noir et rien..

Et la premi&#232;re fois c'&#233;tait des lignes de code il fallait que j'&#233;crive un truc mais le clavier n'&#233;tait pas reconnu ...  

Merci en tout cas... :rose: 

J'ai lu ceci sur un commentaire :

XGL fait presque parti du pass&#233;. On parle maintenant plus de Beryl, qui est un fork d'XGL beaucoup mieux et qui semblent beaucoup plus prometteur. Enfin le futur nous en dira plus certainement.

c'est quoi beryl ? On le trouve sur une distrub PPC ?


----------



## tatouille (27 Décembre 2006)

Beryl c'est compiz-quinn qui continu


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Décembre 2006)

C'est à dire ? :rose:


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Décembre 2006)

Bon je vais essayer de graver l'opensuse (XGL est intégré ?).

Il faut se servir d'une ligne de commande quand on boot sur le DVD ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bon je vais essayer de graver l'opensuse (XGL est intégré ?).
> 
> Il faut se servir d'une ligne de commande quand on boot sur le DVD ?


toutes les r&#233;ponses sont l&#224; : http://fr.opensuse.org/

et si il n'y a pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; une question, repense la question autrement 

sinon c'est 42


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un problème j'ai gravé la KUBUNTU qui boot très bien... mais lorsque je veux l'installer sur un DD il ne voit le DD que dans son intégralité et non les partitions ue j'avais fait. J'ai 3 partition, une pour Tiger une autre pour Leopard et une pour Linux justement, mais cette dernière il ne la voit pas il ne voit (dans l'instalateur) que le DD en général qu'il veut lui même partitionner... Comment faire ?

La partition Linux est en HFS+ ça joue ?


----------



## Warflo (1 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que l'installateur Linux ne peut pas écrire sur du HFS+ ? (ce n'est pas du tout une certitude).
Perso, pour installer Linux j'avais mis lors du partitionement, espace libre, comme ça je suis sur qu'il le reconnaisse


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Janvier 2007)

Simpa pour la SUSE DVD l'image iso est trop grande par rapport à mes DVDR.... :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## dbourrion (2 Janvier 2007)

@vampire1976 : j'ai install&#233; la Kubuntu sans aucun probl&#232;me voici quelques jours. Peut-&#234;tre une solution pour toi : booter sur la Kubuntu puis utiliser qparted pour passer ta partition promise &#224; Linux sous ext3, par exemple. Ensuite, proc&#233;der &#224; l'install via l'installeur pr&#233;sent sur le bureau KDE.

Si tu choisis d'installer l'opensuse, la gestion de la r&#233;solution d'&#233;cran peut coincer : il y aura alors un r&#232;glage &#224; faire &#224; la main pour obtenir les 1280*800 : cherche sur www.alionet.org, j'ai vu passer la r&#233;ponse il y a deux ou trois jours.

Concernant l'image DVD, tu peux trouver auss les iso cd-rom (il y en a cinq) ou faire une install via r&#233;seau(il y a une image iso sp&#233;cifique, toute petite, qui lance un installeur se chargeant de rapatrier les paquets n&#233;cessaires via le net - &#233;videmment, vaut mieux avoir un bon d&#233;bit...)

-mode troll on-

Petite pr&#233;cision encore : j'ai trouv&#233; mon macbook plu r&#233;actif sous kubuntu que sous mac os x...

-mode troll off-


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Janvier 2007)

Bien j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer Kubuntu mais XGL ne marche pas je comprend rien &#224; l'installation de ce truc, mais on m'a dit que &#231;a marchais pas sur iMac G5 XGL...

Pour la r&#233;solution c'est bon, apr&#232;s l'installation sur le DD &#231;a marche... ^^

C'est con !


----------



## dbourrion (2 Janvier 2007)

XGl marche pas ? Tiens, sur mon MacBook, après install de la Kubuntu, il me semble que j'avais bien les effets xgl (mais je ne sais plus à force...) sana avoir eu rien à faire.

Bon enfin, j'espère que la Kubuntu va te plaire. C'est une bonne distrib, je crois.

A plus.


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Janvier 2007)

Bien &#231;a marche car tu as une ATI peut-&#234;etre et quelqu'un m'a dit que la NVIDIA sur Mac ne sont pas g&#233;r&#233; par XGL... Ou du moins il y a pas de pilote... Je pige rien...

Sur un iBook G4 &#231;a marche bien &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t, mais sur un iMac G5 non... cool l'&#233;volution de Linux.


----------



## dbourrion (3 Janvier 2007)

Non, ma puce c'est du 950GMA de chez Intel... Donc le probl&#232;me ne vient pas de Linux ;-)

D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, pour utiliser GNU/Linux depuis des ann&#233;es, quand il n'y a pas de pilotes, c'est simplement que le constructeur n'a pas ouvert le source de ses pilotes, ce qui complique nettement le travail des developpeurs GNU/Linux. Parce que quand les sources sont disponibles, on trouve TOUT sous GNU/Linux (mais je suis un convaincu de Tux ; je pr&#233;cise que ce je travaille sous les trois OS et que, vraiment Linux est tr&#232;s sympa).

Les pilotes nvidia existent bien sous GNU/Linux : consulte les forums sur www.alionet.org, il y a certainement la r&#233;ponse, ou quelqu'un pourra te l'apporter.


----------

